# Dear UberTaxPro, tax season is upon us! Again! Is there any possible way to avoid paying taxes on unemployment compensation??



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It's tax time 2020! We, the unwashed masses, have been told that unemployment compensation is taxable. Stimulus payments are not taxable. EIDL loans are not taxable. But unemployment compensation is. How do we avoid paying tax on this UI income?

Are all forms of UI taxable; *PEUA or just PUA* (Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation), *FPUC or just PUC* (Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation) of $600 per week, and *PUA *(Pandemic Unemployment Assistance) that extends the eligibility of unemployment benefits to the self-employed?

What trick, gambit, ruse, loophole, strategy, tactic, or magic trick will allow us to not have a liability? Please Mr. Wizard, tell us. :>


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Hope a schedule C loss wipes the pymts? 🤔


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Are you sure on that 600 ? your talking the 600 per week for what 3 months ? 
I thought that was a tax credit or break . Not income . 
Meaning there are no taxes owed or need to be with held .
I did not qualify to receive the free cheese .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good point. No, I'm not sure. I am hoping UberTaxPro will clarify. Calling Super Hero UberTaxPro.... turning on the Bat Signal...


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Not taxed, unemployment only taxed what the state paid, not the extra $600. Did my taxes yesterday saw no problem with it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes of course the federal $600 is taxable UI also. You will get a 1099 G listing your UI payments received.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Yes of course the federal $600 is taxable UI also. You will get a 1099 G listing your UI payments received.


Did you get the 1099 yet in your state? If so, did your form specifically indicate that the $600 was taxable? Reef64 seems to imply that he chose to have the state do the withholding from each payment, and thus he is noting that the state only witheld on the core UI. Have I got that right Reef64?

I cannot download my 1099 yet in CA. I recall the deadline to provide the form was delayed this year to sometime in Feb, so the state is still with the legal limit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I got taxed on the extra 600. I only had Federal withheld and you can bet your ass they taxed it


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The craziest things end up debated here in the tax forum. This is simple and basic, it's taxable income on the *Federal *level end of story. Each state may choose to tax UI differently on the state level.

Every year I vow not to help people anymore in the tax section because it's just too frustrating to end up debating people who have no clue what they are talking about or are flat out guessing giving out misinformation. @kingcorey321 should be banned from the tax forum! :roflmao:

If you seriously doubt wether this is taxable or not, Google is your friend.


----------



## heilcensors (Feb 2, 2021)

they can try
im homeless till my last days fars as they concerned
ill never contribute 1 penny to this evil corrupt tax system
never eva eva, never even filed taxes on this scam for 5 years until covid to get the cheese lol, i wish i would pay taxes on illegal wages and my human trafficking lmao

wont ever file again
homeless
no address
no phone
come get it
come find me
try calling
please audit me
explain how its legal for uber lyft to pay me this .60 a mile look at these 200+ trips that show less than minimum wage, look at this 200 times uber tried to steal by readjusting a fare and all the emails to get it returned, look at these 15,000+ screenshots so far away its was a guaraunteed human trafficking attempt, then the threats from ignoring or cancelling them after getting details to confirm it would require free labor or illegal wages

pretty please audit me, never took a dime in govt money till last year and onces its exhausted poof

it took 9 months to get 1 human on the phone from unemployment, they put me on hold an hour in which all they asked for was my drivers license #, pretty sure i could of uploaded that 8+ months ago, or they could of emailed me stating they need it nope, 2 months still no checks lol


the next step in this inefficient process they woul have to pay someone millions of extra just to implement is already approved for pua they had the documens, it could be a simple queue, call email to verify, ok, click button its extended lol

nope gotta call wait on hold using up all the months cell phone minutes(see this the design they know poor people on minutes we can steal their money since theres no humans to contact anymore,

then i have to file for regular unemployent, get denied, then only then can I reapply for the pua

priceless
couldnt be designed anymore inefficient and in the meantime no ones in almost 2 months has gotten any unemployment extention

100% corrupt
100% complete joke
oh wait its such a crisi call between 8am-5pm cant even hire some humans to answer phones at home for 3 shifts its so important it takes 10 months to get 1 minimum wage employee checking in per the script every 2 minutes for an hour and a half to ask me can i place you back on hold while i wait for the "special team"(stealing fraud from ubers own playback) to get a i.d.number & when I ask after about 40 minutes like dude i was on hold 30 minutes I only have 100 minutes he says well we cant outbound call


lmao
of course in 2021 no function to call out at a call center how many millions they spend taking that out?
Oh i did get a human in december after i called in november they actually scheduled a call back IN 30 DAYS

yup a robot at unemployment in noveember said the earliest i could talk to a human was a month away
then the robot hung up
and 30 days later the robot called and when i answered put me on hold then hung up lmao

the license buruea couldnt get me an appointment for 40 days lmao i drove to the next state and got everything done in 2 hours so guess the state lost this years registration and just cuz going to do that every year

make em work for it come spend thousands of dollars trying to locate me, audit me for a couple hundred bucks prove my point your evil scum ill laugh i have receipts and worse case 3 hots 1 cot they pay me either way

i hope an asteroid strikes this weirdo evil corrupt place full of human traffickers and criminal politicians

oh well i dont need it but best believe im taking every dime and soon as that run out im on food stamps for the first yime ever for however long i qualify ef everything to do with these criminals its guerilla tactics from here on out NO "company" in america will ever profit a penny off me, im poking holes in chip bags while shopping, leaving milk meat to spoil in toy isles, dropping concrete doo doos in their toilets, nails in the executive parking lot, anytime im in one of these evil weirdos places im doing damage its on like donkey kong forever


oh its the internet so i kid i kid haha


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Did you get the 1099 yet in your state? If so, did your form specifically indicate that the $600 was taxable? Reef64 seems to imply that he chose to have the state do the withholding from each payment, and thus he is noting that the state only witheld on the core UI. Have I got that right Reef64?
> 
> I cannot download my 1099 yet in CA. I recall the deadline to provide the form was delayed this year to sometime in Feb, so the state is still with the legal limit.


Yes I filed with my 1099G from IL, and yesterday taxes were withheld both fed and state.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Are you sure on that 600 ? your talking the 600 per week for what 3 months ?
> I thought that was a tax credit or break . Not income .
> Meaning there are no taxes owed or need to be with held .
> I did not qualify to receive the free cheese .


All unemployment, and Cares act money is taxable. the only thing that isn't is the 1200 and 600 0ne time stimulus



Reef64 said:


> Not taxed, unemployment only taxed what the state paid, not the extra $600. Did my taxes yesterday saw no problem with it.


it is included on the 1099G from unemployment.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> All unemployment, and Cares act money is taxable. the only thing that isn't is the 1200 and 600 0ne time stimulus
> 
> 
> it is included on the 1099G from unemployment.


This will open a LOT of issues .
Nobody will have the money to pay that back. 
what did we get back from the extra 600 3 months ? and another 300 3 months .Lets say 10800 free cheese. No tax came out of it .
TAX owed will be 85 for every 400 earned with a w2. So idk if this will be the same or not .
Total owed 2300 ish ! Good luck paying that back.
Now when i filed my wifes Ue for her.
I clicked Yes withhold taxes . No issue later.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

heilcensors said:


> they can try
> im homeless till my last days fars as they concerned
> ill never contribute 1 penny to this evil corrupt tax system
> never eva eva, never even filed taxes on this scam for 5 years until covid to get the cheese lol, i wish i would pay taxes on illegal wages and my human trafficking lmao
> ...


Sooner or later they'll get you
Take your social security 
Grab your pay 
They have had thousands do what you speak of


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> It's tax time 2020! We, the unwashed masses, have been told that unemployment compensation is taxable. Stimulus payments are not taxable. EIDL loans are not taxable. But unemployment compensation is. How do we avoid paying tax on this UI income?
> 
> Are all forms of UI taxable; *PEUA or just PUA* (Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation), *FPUC or just PUC* (Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation) of $600 per week, and *PUA *(Pandemic Unemployment Assistance) that extends the eligibility of unemployment benefits to the self-employed?
> 
> What trick, gambit, ruse, loophole, strategy, tactic, or magic trick will allow us to not have a liability? Please Mr. Wizard, tell us. :>


only congress can help with this request! 
https://www.law360.com/tax-authorit...rXV4FN2iH6C_QKynG7nrjwPXOaa7RWIXDBfA4DDfAxRkM


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberTaxPro said:


> only congress can help with this request!


Thanks. That's what I've been waiting for. It seemed certain that at some point we would see legislation to unburden the burdened of a tax burden on what is essentially aid to those burdened with covid.

By the way, are you psychic? Not 10 minutes I wondered if you would be replying to this thread.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> only congress can help with this request!
> https://www.law360.com/tax-authorit...rXV4FN2iH6C_QKynG7nrjwPXOaa7RWIXDBfA4DDfAxRkM


I'm waiting until April to file my taxes. you never know what may happen between now and then.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I already filed mine🤦‍♀️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I already filed mine&#129318;‍♀


Bummer, I always owe money so I wait until the last day to submit my return and money.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Has anyone benifit year ended and had to reapply yet? if so how was the prosses my year ends March 6 ,just want a little heads up on the process.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Bummer, I always owe money so I wait until the last day to submit my return and money.


ya know you can file and not pay until deadline.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ya know you can file and not pay until deadline.


Why file ahead of April? Unless your getting a big refund that I understand.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Why file ahead of April?


Why not? if a refund, you get it sooner. If you owe, you are not required to pay until April. If there is a **** you must pay when you efile, that is false.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In my simpleton mind it is just easier to file and pay at the same time. I have a good half of mine done already. I do my W-2 job stuff first, then I start working on self employed stuff. Finally I do investments an retirement stuff last just incase I need to sock a little more away for the previous year to help my taxes. Finally right before the deadline submit and pay.

Sure I could submit early and wait to pay, however when I submit I want to be done with it not trying to remember to make another payment.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> In my simpleton mind it is just easier to file and pay at the same time.


in mine it is best to send the package to my CPA the moment I have all the documents. Then it is done. I'll get the package back with instructions: either 2 refunds, or instructions for writing checks. Easy, peasy. And in no way waiting for the last minute or doing an automatic extension (which is totally silly, btw).

In fact today, had a meeting with my CPA (changing firms this year) and dropped off what i had so far; one 1099 is still needed. once I send that along, I'm done with taxes until he tells me the filings are ready to be signed.

Waiting until the deadline to file would drive me nuts.

but, to each their own. &#128054; :thumbup:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> in mine it is best to send the package to my CPA the moment I have all the documents. Then it is done. I'll get the package back with instructions: either 2 refunds, or instructions for writing checks. Easy, peasy. And in no way waiting for the last minute or doing an automatic extension (which is totally silly, btw).
> 
> In fact today, had a meeting with my CPA (changing firms this year) and dropped off what i had so far; one 1099 is still needed. once I send that along, I'm done with taxes until he tells me the filings are ready to be signed.
> 
> ...


I also file on the last legal day because I owe every year. I complete them a couple days before. Although I get you can file and wait until the last day for me it is a symbolic gesture.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Although I get you can file and wait until the last day for me it is a symbolic gesture.


for me it is just easier. I'm also early or I don't ever show up. So, that tells you something else about me.

Once efile became a thing, it was no longer a 'thing'. You efile, pay when you want. OR jackpot you get your refund before everybody else.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Bummer, I always owe money so I wait until the last day to submit my return and money.


Since I've been driving I've always owed. this year I got a refund because of unemployment. Plus dropping down to Uber X the first couple months of the pandemic, equaled double the mileage for the income earned. I always go through the tax link provides. That way I get state and federal self-employed version for free do. They usually give you till the 28th of February to file but this year it had to be filed by the 15th in order to get it for free


islanddriver said:


> Has anyone benifit year ended and had to reapply yet? if so how was the prosses my year ends March 6 ,just want a little heads up on the process.


No my benefit year ends March 6th as well. That's the earliest I've heard someone's claim expires. I think our original claim could have been backdated into February but I've not talked to anyone who actually backdated it that far. Here we still haven't been paid on the 11 week extension or even continue certifying since the 26th of December. It sounds like we might be able to finally start back up again on February 22nd and from the sounds of it they're going to make us reapply in order to get paid out on the extension. which is stupid. If our claim was active we shouldn't have to reapply to get money from the past. If some other extension is past we want to continue collecting, yes that makes sense to reapply but to make us reapply, when we can't continue getting benefits anyways, just to get paid out on past monies owed to us is ridiculous


----------

